#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Productivity Index

## Esam

*Productivity Index*
           (PI)(J)      ( +)   .

          (Qw)       
:
Qo+Qw          (STB/day)
Pr))        (   psi)
(Pwf)     (    psi)
(PI)      (STB/day/psi)
      (production  test)                (pseudosteady-state) 
                  :
1-          .
2-         .
3-       .
4-                   (J vs Time).
5-                               (J  vs  WOR  or  GOR).
6-           .
    (index  specific  productivity)  (Js)               

  (h)         Net Pay       


              (pseudosteady-state)
:
o))       (CP)
(Bo)             .
Re))      ((ft  .
Rw))      ((ft .


Ko))          (md)  .
s))     .
J))       STBday/psi

                    (inflow  performance  relationship)    
(IPR)                ()       (absolute  open  flow)          . 
                        .
                   (+)               (The Klins-Clark,Fetkovichs,Standings,Wiggins,Vogels*)* 
1- - Ahmed Tarek -   Reservoir engineering handbook

See More:    Productivity Index

----------

